
Ask HN: Is Let's Encrypt for CPanel Trustworthy? - exolymph
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;letsencrypt-for-cpanel.com&#x2F;<p>Sorry for the newbie question =&#x2F; I&#x27;m looking for a user-friendly and quick way to implement Let&#x27;s Encrypt SSL, and a $30 solution would be awesome. But I have no idea how to evaluate if this is a trustworthy service.
======
i0nutzb
Official support should coming soon...ish. A week ago:

> We are still working internally on getting this out for you, and we're just
> as excited about it as you are! Currently we're hoping to see this hit with
> v58, which should be ready for production around 12-16 weeks from now.

[https://features.cpanel.net/topic/provide-support-for-
lets-e...](https://features.cpanel.net/topic/provide-support-for-lets-encrypt-
automated-certificate-management-ssl)

So probably around august-september we will have official support.

~~~
exolymph
That's good to know! Thank you.

